
Fibery – Yet Another Collaboration Tool - jbredeche
https://fibery.io
======
samizdis
This is sublime - the website, I mean. You need to click on "I don't get it,
explain differently" a few times before the site reveals its punchline. V
slick, v funny. :-)

